
ScratchBack: Hahaha What The F*ck? - nickb
http://www.uncov.com/2007/11/1/scratchback-hahaha-what-the-fuck
======
martin
"PHP will probably do OK here, all it needs to do is spit out some JavaScript,
but anyone who has coded in it knows the vast potential for fail[sic] it
presents."

Now _that's_ a compelling argument.

------
gscott
My pagerank went up and was standardized on all of the pages. One page was a
3/10 another was 4/10 and some had no pagerank, now they are all 5/10.

~~~
rms
You're saying you installed the Scratchback widget and your Pagerank went up?
I thought it was all nofollow links. What do you think happened?

~~~
gscott
No I meant with the pagerank change not the scratchback thing. Although the
scratchback thing looks interesting.

